# "40k by Internet: 40k Module for Vassal"



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

I wonder if anybody here already uses the 40k Module for Vassal to play 40k games through the Internet?










for more
http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/clubs-clans/91765-40k-online-vassal-mod-clan.html

more Screenshots and the english FAQ is also here: 

http://www.gw-fanworld.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=70049

a german Battlereport is here:
http://www.gw-fanworld.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=70636


Here is a preview of our new Imperial Fists Sprite set:









(the version in the module is real yellow, nothing greenish :grin.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

This looks really interesting and I would love to try it.

But the first link is broken and I don't speak German lol(The other two links go right to the main forum page and not to the threads they should.).

Do you have any other links or info about this?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, that would make it cheaper to play test a new army:victory:


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

You can download Vassal there:
http://www.vassalengine.org/community/index.php

and you can download the 3.2 module version there:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-415257/40KMod_vrs32.html

All you need is a opponent then, but there are usally some in the ,,lobby".


Vassal is a nice tool to play against remote (forum-) buddies, to playtest list before buying, to meet new opponents or just to illustrate battlereports.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've played Necromunda and Mordheim with the Vassal engine.

I have to admit though I don't rate it that highly.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How come Jez, can you give a short review of it?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, it sounds pretty interesting, and would be a killer time waster in school. :grin:


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I got it to work. 

I just need to figure out how to use it lol.


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

*Jezlad*
Yes, these module exist too, but they we not developed very far. I think the best other Warhammer-module is the Battlefleet Gothic module wich many people like. Did you try that too? Perhaps you try our module too, then you can see if its better or not. 

*Atrum Custodis*
If you have a question just ask. There is also an FaQ but the server of the forum where it is hosted is down right now.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh weres the BFG module??


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I got it down now.

I would love to try this out tonight or tomorrow if anyone's interested. I have a 40K Tourney to go in 2 Hours and I may not get back until real late.

I should be back around 10PM at the Very Latest. (About 14 Hours from the time of this post.) I'll leave a post saying when I'm ready for a game.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm fiddling with it...
It's very clunky feeling, and it feels like it needs to be run on something with a much bigger monitor. I can't have the board up if I want to look at any of the controls, and the whole board doesn't show without scrolling. and I can;t find anything to shrink the crap down to f it my screen properly. Too many pannels and windows and whatnot.

But the main issue seems to be out of date army lists


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm keen to give this a try.

If you guys are looking for a forum to "house" your module i'm happy to create one for you. It might be a good focal point to promote things to a wider audience.

Send me a PM if you're interested.

(on a side note is Librarium down atm?)

40k Vassal tournaments anyone? :grin:


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

*Atrum Custodis*
Most times you will find someone in the lobby. If you want I may be up to a game in the next days.

*Galahad*
Yes, indeed the bigger the monitor the better, same with all computergames espaccally strategy. But there is a zoom in and out button at the top of the ,,table".
Some spritesets are really obsolete, in the next version (due within this week) already has a lot of new sprite sets (fitting the newest rules and better looking) like the imperial Fists set I showed above.

*Jezlad*
Thats very kind of you. Thank you. I hope you like it.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on now if anyone wants to give it a go.

How about a small game with 750 Points on a 4'x4' Urban table to figure out things?

We can PM lists after agreement so there is no confusion on who has what. I'll be playing my fluff SM Chapter. (Though it will be using the Ultramarine models obviously since they don't have black and purple SM lol.)


EDIT: I made a game called "Heresy-Online" so if anyone wants to join meet me there.

EDIT2: Nvm lol. I have to go somewhere so I can't try it out right now. I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I know it has a zoom in/out feature for the map, but I can't fit the map pannel on the screen and still be able to see much of the rest of the interface. I know my old laptop isn't exactly ideal, but a lower rez setting would be handy.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

This seems pretty cool. Where are the other Modules at though. Necromunda and BFG? Is the A WHFB module?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried it and it just doesn't catch my interest. Too complicated to just jump into I think. Once you learn it I can see it being cool but in all honesty I would rather just play for real.

That said, online tournaments with this among Heresy members WOULD be damn cool k:


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

*Galahad*
Yes this is always an issue, but after some games you will get used to it and find a good fitting, I also use an old laptop.









*mgtymouze*
I will try to dig them out. There is no Fantasy Module right now.

*The Wraithlord*
In no way is this intended to replace the real tabletop game, its for a battling, when you have nobody else, or aganist people you know from forums or something like that.
And the learning curve is very short. After 2 games you should be very familiar with the software.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on again lol.

If someone's interested meet me there. We can work out the details of the game later.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool, I would appreciate it. Gonna try to turn on a couple of buddies of mine from work to this.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yea, If someone is on Vassal and wants to do a game with me send a wakeup call by right clicking on my name(Same as it is here) then click 'Send Wake-Up'.

Obviously since I wont be playing right away I'm not going to be watching the program constantly.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

I just finished playing a game with someone. I can honestly say I am Very Impressed with how it works.

The only thing is it takes a bit of time do deploy you army as you have to create each model separately then place them where you wont them. I suggest creating the units off the table first then move them into place when you need to.

Other then that the game went smoothly once we started playing.

I really recommend trying this out.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds cool ill try it some time. In school there's this barrackuda web filter thing that stops us getting to almost any game sites::ireful2:hopefully that site isn't blocked!!!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool i might not want too buy it if it was for money but cool.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

A game still take hours to play like on the tabletop so keep that in mind when playing at school/work lol.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't worry Vassal is free although we do need members to start joining as the server is often deserted (yes I sleep with vassal open >.>).

So cmon people its free fun and you can experiment with whatever you want on this module.

Latest version is 3.4 as a side note.


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is 3.4 wich is only a fast update until 3.5 comes out, but it features bases and many new sprites and usefull utilities.

Warhammer 40k Module 3.4

In short (not complete):
--Necrons
--Map Layers – hills, vegetation, roads, buildings,infantry,vehicles,counters ( will keep models slipping under hills and such)
--private map windows for army composition (a place to put the models but not on the main map)
--movement trails
--multi board support ( done in 12” or 24” blocks?)
--Deviation Dice – located in Counters[Misc]. Random direction and hit/miss roll. Move forward 1”. Area of effect for 3,5,7 and 10 inch blasts.
- Cleaned out the terrain pieces. (free rotation eats up a lot of memory and doing it on large terrain pieces will eat up even more)
- Terrain can now be selected using Shift-Click. (Ctrl-Shift-Click would not work for me for some reason)
- Turn tracker intalled. Tracks turn number, player side and phase. Left in the ‘end of phase’ buttons just in case the turn tracker is not liked.
- Mouse over viewer will now show model information (wargear) instead of location
- Scatter dice installed. Located in the counters/misc folder. Put it on target and roll. Will randomly select hit or miss and rotate to a random facing. If a miss is indicated just move the piece that many inches (CTRL-UP ARROW). Has the option of 3,5,7 and 10 inch blast areas.
- Configurable sized maps. You can now select any number of 24” x 24” sections you want and each one can be a separate color if desired. (selection of 5 colors)
- 2 more map windows so people can organize their armies away from the map. Kind of on 
Complete Editthe honor system if the other person is not supposed to see it until deployment.
-image capture added to table map window (snapshot of the current map. Nice for battle reports)


*ultimatum*
Its just a Java engine, so it _should_ not. I know some people with the same _problem_ and they can use it.

*Atrum Custodis*
It should take the same time as a real game at home, with Vassal saving a game is a lot more easier than at home. 
Did you use the clone function? This should speed up army creation a lot.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*This game is awesome guys. *

It is literally Warhammer 40k but online. Check out the screenshots.

I just played and won my first game against a guy called Wargamer of tau online. My GT marine list vs a bit of an average DE list.

Both my Ven Dreads got popped on turn one from Dark Lances before they moved. (Check the pic, my deployment was pathetic!) I managed to turn it around by turn 3 and from then on in it went pretty smoothly. 

His dice were really good, I mean sick good. I thought it was rigged on turn one when my dreads died and the libby rolled double 6 for his psychic test but it turned out well.

I was expecting shit like the necro game but this is way beyond my expectations.

Expect a *Heresy Online Tournament in the near future*. This owns.

If anyone wants to take me on or have an intro game let me know. You get used to the controls in 2 mins.

I'll be online tomrrow night for a quick game if anyone wants help installing the program and loading the module etc.

The new version is buggy though. 3.0 kept freezing so we played on 2.9.


----------



## YojimboUsaka (Dec 11, 2007)

We are working hard on the next release. 

Would people like some added features for doing battle reports? Say like the ability to draw lines of fire, text boxes, dead guy markers etc..

Glad to see people are enjoying the game.

Yoj


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

When you say 'Draw lines of Fire', do you mean having the program check LoS for the models? I would say that would be a awesome idea.

Plus if this program will be used for Tourneys on these forums then the features to help make battle reports sound great well.


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

*Jezlad*
The new version is buggy though. 3.0 kept freezing so we played on 2.9.
Do you mean the VASSAL Engine (did you had 3.0.13?) or the module in wich case you should have 3.4.
Nice to see you like our module.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I was using 3.0 I think.

I downloaded it. I'll have a look tonight to see.

My opponent and I both had the same problem.

I went to use the range tool and it seemed to stick and froze the game up.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Where do I get the 3.0.13 patch?

I cant find it. :laugh:


----------



## Dark Scipio (Dec 6, 2007)

It should auto update if you start the vassal.jnlp


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The server just crashed.

Is this a common occurance? 

You know I wouldn't mind hosting it if possible.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Great to see that you guys are enjoying the module.  I had a bit of a hand in it as well (though not nearly as much as some others) so it warms my heart to know that people (especially those from other sites) are enjoying it so much.


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

[[this thing is so damn confusing]]



I'd love to get in on the tourny, but at this rate i'll understand how to work the thing by the time i graduate :headbutt:

EDit::
nvm actually, Lemartes was a great help


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

RedApostle said:


> [[this thing is so damn confusing]]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the key. Having someone show you how to work the program is by *far* the easiest means of learning.


----------

